# Oriana UD photo



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

She is a cutey patootie for sure! You both look so proud. Who was your judge...she looks very familiar but I cant think of her name..Congrats again on your UD.. That is soooooo wonderful!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photo! she sure is lovely!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh she is a doll! First place no less! Good Girl Oriana!

Someone needs to change their siggy!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Titan1 said:


> She is a cutey patootie for sure! You both look so proud. Who was your judge...she looks very familiar but I cant think of her name..Congrats again on your UD.. That is soooooo wonderful!



Thanks! The judge is Suzanne Hemminger. She is from the Chicago area.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! Great pic!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great picture! New UD with a 1st place Woohoo 

Congratulations and nope, she's not the cutest little wild child  She is a beautiful UD title holder


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

She is precious in her picture. Congrats on the the UD title.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great picture! You both look so happy and proud.

Congrats!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, she's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a great picture, you must be so proud, congrats!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats again! What a pretty girl she is.... and so accomplished!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Oriana looks great


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice picture. Oriana is such a cutie and you look so happy. Congrats to you both!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a beautiful picture of your little cutie! Congrats on your first UDX leg as well!


----------

